# Oberpfalz vs. Franken



## Hungerturm (3. Januar 2004)

Servus alle miteinander,

ist ja komisch, als echter Oberpfälzer hab ich ja auch meinen Nationalstolz. Und jetzt wird man hier mir den Franken in ein Forum gesteckt!!! Als weltoffener Mensch bin ich natürlich tolerant gegenüber allen Menschen, schliesslich hätte es uns ja noch schlimmer erwischen können und irgendwie in einem Forum zusammen in Östereich treffen können.
Eigentlich will ich ja nur ein wenig gegen die Franken hetzen um zu schauen ob die Spass verstehen und ob die was einsteckken können.
Ich kann einstecken und versteh auch Spass. Darum hier mein Aufruf: Oberpfälzer kämpft um eure Identität und Franken wehrt euch.

Ich mach mal den Anfang mit den Worten:

Lieber zehn Ratten in der Wohnung als einen Franken im Keller.

So jetzt weid Ihr drann.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2004)

hmm sind die zeiten nicht vorbei  

ich darf nichts sagen da mein berg in franken liegt ... will da kein einreiseverbot riskieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rootboy (4. Januar 2004)

nen Sachsen als Nachbar als nen Oberpfälzer 

ihr könnt ja net mal Deutsch, geschweige denn Fränkisch


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Januar 2004)

jaja man macht nur einmal einen fehler.ich sag nie mehr tu die oberpfälzer moosbüffel hier mit rein 

ich war ein jahr bei die pfälzer beim bund.verstehen tu ich die immer noch nicht


----------



## TomB (4. Januar 2004)

... also Jungs packt die Keule aus und los geht's  

[klugscheissmodusan]
Wie heißt ein oberpfälzer Sprichwort so schön: Man muss Gott für alles Danken auch für einen Franken. 

[/klugscheissmodusaus]

[versöhnmodusan]
Tja Leute aber auf eines können wir doch stolz sein - wir sind alle Bayern - und das verbindet doch, oder? Na dann, Prost.  

[versöhnmodusaus]


----------



## nobike (4. Januar 2004)

hier sind KEINE BAYERN !!!!!


----------



## Hungerturm (4. Januar 2004)

> hir sind keine bayern



Jetzt frag ich mich wohl was nobike uns mit diesem Satz sagen will?
Ich nehm an er kommt wohl auch aus Franken und schämt sich dafür!!! Schämen must Du Dich nicht, Unterwürfigkeit reicht mir schon.


----------



## Rootboy (4. Januar 2004)

ich schäme mich dafür als Bayer bezeichnet zu werden. Sind keine Bayern, sind Franken! Und wir sollten uns auch nicht von irgendeinem Arsch aus Bayern regieren lassen.

Ride on


----------



## Titus (4. Januar 2004)

Franken sind doch für Bayern Ausländer!!


----------



## showman (4. Januar 2004)

den Klodeckel auf, schaut ein Oberpfälzer raus.  (ich weiss, ist schon alt aber was besseres ist mir auf die schnelle net eingfallen)

Nix für ungut,  Mosis sind ja auch nur Menschen.

Grüsse auch an alle Mosis

Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Titus _
> *Franken sind doch für Bayern Ausländer!! *



Da hat der gute Titus sicher nicht ganz unrecht. Als Franke der in München lebt kann ich das bestätigen. Ich geh sogar soweit zu behaupten, dass den (echten) Bayern die Oberpfälzer aus sprachähnlichkeitsgründen noch näher stehen als die Franken.

Fazit: Franken sind keine Bayern und das ist gut so 

Bei den Oberpfälzern bin ich mir da nicht so ganz sicher

Ich kenne sogar Leute die kämpfen 2004 immer noch (oder erst recht) für ein unabhängiges Franken (gell Alti )  

Grüße aus dem verschneiten München
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (4. Januar 2004)

hmm, ja da wäre ich eigentlich auch dafür.

Wir franken sin eh besser! ^^


----------



## Mr.Chili (4. Januar 2004)

He Hungerturm 

In meiner Jugend hies es immer:

FRANKEN DIE ELITE BAYERNS

Nachdem sie uns fast fünfzigjahre ausgebeutet haben

um eine eigene Intustrie aufzubauen, kommen nun auch solche

im Wald lebende Höhlenbewohner zu a büschen Fortschritt.

Das heist aber noch lange nicht das wir euch akzeptieren.


----------



## Bateman (5. Januar 2004)

also ich bin gerne Mossbüffel... 

und ich habe viele Freunde in Nürnberg etc, also ich bin dann quasi der für die Völkerverständigung hier.... 

Bateman


----------



## nobike (5. Januar 2004)

.... die verkaufen am Markt lecker Schinken und Fisch   was nervt ist, dass Eddie Stoiber nicht mal weiss dass es nördlich der Donau überhaupt noch was gibt. Mag sein, dass in München alles weiss-blau ist, das weiss-rot hier hat einen mächtigen Grauschleier, lauter leere Läden, geschlossene Betriebe etc. und so einer will Bundeskanzler werden .....


----------



## Beetlechoose (5. Januar 2004)

ich bin auch für völkerverständigung - wenn ich doch nur die moosbüffel verstehen würde 

grüssis beetlechoose


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Januar 2004)

...die mir tatsächlich paasiert ist.

Ich steh im Müller in Nürnberg an der Kasse. Ein Oberpfälzer steht vor mir an der Kasse und will ein paar CD's kaufen. An der Kasse sitzt eine türkisch aussehende junge Frau.
Der Oberpfälzer sagt (besser grunzt) irgendwas was ich auch  nicht verstanden habe. Die Kassiererin schaut Ihn mitleidig an und sagt im feinsten hochdeutsch:
Ich bin Ausländer, mit mir musst Du deutsch reden. 

Bevor Ihr mich jetzt als "Moosbüffelhasser" abstempelt kann ich Euch versichern, dass ich nichts gegen Oberpfälzer habe. Aber die Geschichte ist mir tatsächlich genauso passiert. 

Sprachbarierren gibt's also auch innerhalb Frankens 

Grüße
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Bevor Ihr mich jetzt als "Moosbüffelhasser" abstempelt kann ich Euch versichern, dass ich nichts gegen Oberpfälzer habe. *



..jedenfalls nix des wirkt.....


----------



## merkt_p (6. Januar 2004)

Ich hatte einen Oberpfälzer als Arbeitskollegen, auf meinen freundlichen guten Morgen Gruss  "g´moign" kam immer nur die Antwort  "ghmm".
Fazit: die Oberpfälzer sind schon sympatisch aber noch wortkarger als die Franken.

Zum Thema Bayern sage ich nur "Frei statt Bayern!!"

Gruss Martin


----------



## showman (7. Januar 2004)

Ich habe 5 (in Worten fünf) Oberpfälzer als Arbeitskollegen. 

Die schlechte Nachricht: Drei davon sind komplett verhaltensgestört.

   

Die gute Nachricht: Zwei davon sind wirklich nett (sag ich net gern, aber is so).   


Also 2 zu drei für die Franken

Gruss Showman


----------



## Hungerturm (18. Januar 2004)

Hm, würd mich interressieren, was den Deine Arbeitskollegen von Dir halten? Ich mach mir in der Arbeit immer einen Spass daraus unsere Franken ein wenig auf die Schippe zu nehmen. Die meinen dann auch immer ich bin nicht ganz dicht. Aber in wirklichkeit ist es so, dass ich die Franken nach strich und faden verarsch und die merken das immer nicht.


----------



## showman (18. Januar 2004)

Na ja, es gibt halt auch ein paar langsame Franken (aber net viel) die auf Oberpfälzer reinfallen. Wie gesagt, zwei passen schon aber der Rest   Einzelgänger halt, muss wohl an ihren Vorfahren liegen (ugaagauga)

Aber nix fur Ungut, Oberpfälzer sind ja auch nur Menschen.

Schönen Sonntag noch

Showman


----------



## Ralfbausa (19. Januar 2004)

...was geht den hier ab?   

Ich wohne jetzt seit 3/4 Jahren im Zonenrandgebiet. Jogge quasi jedesmal in die i.d.Opf und zurück und hatte noch nie einen Konflikt.   

Habe auch verschiedende Kollegen von überall...Neumarkt, Ingolstadt, Köln, Markschorgast etc....
Von daher ist mir ein Oberpfälzer 100mal lieber als irgendwas Norddeutsches oder Schwäbisches...
So schlecht schneiden da die Oberpfälzer nicht ab, im Vergleich.

Ralf


----------



## Hungerturm (19. Januar 2004)

Naja, mir ist ja ein Schwabe eigentlich lieber als ein Franke. Was ich aber noch weniger leiden kann als Franken sind Fischlöpfe. Und Fischkopf ist man ja bekanntlich schon nördlich einer Gedachten Linie Stuttgart - Hof. Wobei ich mir bei Hof nicht so sicher bin.


----------



## Ralfbausa (19. Januar 2004)

Achso...
ich muss noch korrigieren wg. den Schwaben.
Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen z.Bsp. GungHo mein schwäbischer PostingPartner wie konnte ich das nur vergessen.    SORRY.

Evt. kommt aber meine Abneigung nur vom Gardaseeurlaub.
Ich bin/war da regelmaessig und dort gibt es zeitweise eine richtige
Schwabenschwemme. Überall!!!

Ich schätze es kommt aber auch auf den Typ an.   

Ralf


----------



## showman (19. Januar 2004)

> Von daher ist mir ein Oberpfälzer 100mal lieber als irgendwas Norddeutsches oder Schwäbisches...
> So schlecht schneiden da die Oberpfälzer nicht ab, im Vergleich.



Da muss ich allerdings auch zustimmen.

Gruss Showman


----------



## Coffee (19. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen ihr buam ;-)



dann will ich also auch mal die Keule auspacken   


wo kommst du nochmal her hungerturm? aus der Oberpfalz?....och des tut mir aber leid    


Kannst ja mal zum nächsten Pizzaplauder anreisen ;-))


Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (19. Januar 2004)

Tsss....Pizzaessen in der Oberpfalz.   

So nen ausländischen Kram ist man da bestimmt net.   

Servus,
Ralf


----------



## Hungerturm (19. Januar 2004)

RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> Tsss....Pizzaessen in der Oberpfalz.
> 
> So nen ausländischen Kram ist man da bestimmt net.
> 
> ...


Die erste Pizzaria Deutschlands wurde 1876 in Regensburg eröffnet!!! Hab zumindest mal gehört. Und zu eurem Pizzadings da trau ich mich nicht hin. Nicht wegen den Franken, sondern wegen den Italienern.
Aber so von wegen Internationale Küche: Im Umkreis von grad mal 200 Metern hab ich hier einen Italiener, einen Griechen, einen Inder, einen Amerikaner ( :kotz: , einen Kranzosen    und natürlich noch so einen Deutschen der ab und zu Schweinebraten macht.
Ausserdem hab ich Franken festgestellt, dass die meistens um 21.00 den Gehsteig hochklappen. In Regensburg ist immer was los. Da gehst bis um vier in irgendeine Kneipe, dann ins Oma Plüsch und um 6 zum Weisswurstfrühstück.


----------



## Coffee (20. Januar 2004)

Angsthase, Angsthase, Angsthase ,-)


alles faule Ausreden *gg* Du traust dich nur nciht in deinem Fell *aka Steinzeitbekleidung) auf die straße in die Großstadt ;-))


Grüßle coffee


----------



## showman (20. Januar 2004)

> Und zu eurem Pizzadings da trau ich mich nicht hin



Angsthase, Angsthase, Angsthase

Habs doch gewußt, die Oberpfälzer sind Angsthasen. Zur Information: Ich hab noch keinen Oberpfälzer gefressen und ich kenn auch keinen (na ja, vielleicht einen) der schon mal einen gefressen hat.

Gruss Showman   

PS: Na ja, dann bleibt mehr für uns.


----------



## Hungerturm (20. Januar 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Angsthase, Angsthase, Angsthase
> 
> Habs doch gewußt, die Oberpfälzer sind Angsthasen. Zur Information: Ich hab noch keinen Oberpfälzer gefressen und ich kenn auch keinen (na ja, vielleicht einen) der schon mal einen gefressen hat.
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon mal in einen Franken reingebissen! Wäre beinahe gestorben. Nicht wegen dem Durchfall, nein wegen der Mundfäule die ich mir eingehandelt hab!


----------



## showman (20. Januar 2004)

> Ich hab schon mal in einen Franken reingebissen! Wäre beinahe gestorben. Nicht wegen dem Durchfall, nein wegen der Mundfäule die ich mir eingehandelt hab!



Ja hat dir denn deine Mama net gesagt das du nicht alles in den Mund nehmen sollst  :kotz:   

Showman


----------



## Rootboy (20. Januar 2004)

klar. Die erste Pizzeria in der Oberpfalz wurde sicherlich erst nach dem Fall der Mauer eröffnet...
Egal dafür haben wir die Bratwurst erfunden.


----------



## Ralfbausa (21. Januar 2004)

@Rootboy
Die Bratwurst kommt aus Thüringen. Aus Franggen kommen die Nembercher 
"3 im Weekla."

@Hungerturm
Aus der Opf. kommt die Einsamkeit. Zumindest fühle ich diese wenn ich durchfahre...hoffentlich bleib ich da nie mit dem Auto liegen.
Vermutlich werde ich dann erst in 20 Jahren gefunden wenn man die erste Eisenbahn baut.   (Nur ein Scherz...)

Cheers,
Ralf


----------



## Frazer (21. Januar 2004)

RalfB schrieb:
			
		

> Von daher ist mir ein Oberpfälzer 100mal lieber als irgendwas Norddeutsches
> Ralf



Ich fühl mich hier leicht diskriminiert     

Ich als alter "Fischkopf" leiste für euch Franken immerhin Entwicklungshilfe in Sachen deutscher Sprache.
Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben....

Grüße
Frazer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (21. Januar 2004)

den Frazer hama ja ganz vergessen. Aber so Norddeutsch ist er ja auch net und wohnen tut er ja auch scho a Zeit in Franken     

Showman


----------



## Frazer (21. Januar 2004)

Wollt ich ja bloss mal gesagt haben


----------



## Tom:-) (21. Januar 2004)

einer der beschissensten freds die ich je in diesem forum gelesen habe.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (23. Januar 2004)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> einer der beschissensten freds die ich je in diesem forum gelesen habe.



Jo mei Du woist hoit niat um wos dass dou gäit. Bist hoid a Zuagroaster.

Wasst scho, nä bist a wäng a Auswärdicher, nä. Hast halt dann a ka Ahnung vo dem Gschmarri dou herrinnna, nä. Machd niggs.

Personen, die keiner der beiden Kulturen angehören, können diese Rivalität nicht verstehen.


----------



## Hungerturm (24. Januar 2004)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> einer der beschissensten freds die ich je in diesem forum gelesen habe.




Ja sag mal, wo kommst denn Du her? Hier muss ich die Franken mal loben. Da kann man noch so gemein sein und Franken sind niemals beleidigt. Im gegenteil, sie sehen das als Ansporn! Wir Oberpfälzer aber auch. Und so puscht man sich gegenseitig zur Elite hoch.
Auch wenn die Oberpfälzer immer gewinnen werden und die Franken das nur noch nicht gemerkt haben.


----------



## showman (24. Januar 2004)

> Auch wenn die Oberpfälzer immer gewinnen werden und die Franken das nur noch nicht gemerkt haben.


  

Ja als Oberpfälzer hat man noch Träume   

Gruss Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sindi (14. Februar 2004)

Also 'mal ganz locker bleiben liebe Spargel- und Gemuesebauern - und nicht immer auf uns armen sprachbehinderten West-Tschechen herumhacken - mir kinna ja ou nix dafüa...

BTW - in welcher Liga spielt momentan eigentlich der "Glubb"?


----------



## showman (14. Februar 2004)

sooch no nix vom Glubb. Gibbds den ibähaubd nu?

Scheine Greiß in die Obäpfalds

Showman


----------



## Hungerturm (14. Februar 2004)

Viel Dan für die Ünterstützung für die Franken die von Sindi kommt (wie gehts denn deinem Kreuz?). Aber als Westtscheche möcht ich dann auch nicht gelten. Das mit der Sprachbehinderung ist ja noch o.k. aber Sprachbehindert bin i aitz wirkli niad!

Pfaid Gott und schauts äf das da Club niad wieda osteigt. Daifa wai C Kläss gaits eh niad.


----------



## Sindi (15. Februar 2004)

Hungerturm schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Dan für die Ünterstützung für die Franken die von Sindi kommt



Naja, hab' mich halt dem Minderheitenschutz verschrieben 

Meinem Ruecken gehts wieder besser (ich ignorier' den Schmerz halt soweit es geht), wenn das Wetter besser wird bin ich auch wieder 'mal zum biken dabei - nicht das mich das Wetter stoeren wuerde, ich hab' halt nur nicht die richtigen Klamotten dafuer...


----------

